# Wisconsin - LT Rich Snowrator



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Lt Rich Snowrator sidewalk machine Located in Madison, WI. 
Used only last season and only 28 hours on the unit. 
Plows and sprays brine on sidewalks. Great shape, runs good, no issues. 

Message me for more info.

Asking $8000


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Still available


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

Why are you selling?


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Doesn't get used like it should.


----------



## CATMANUNO (Sep 30, 2018)

Give me a call or text please. 518-788-1296


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Sold


----------

